# Your 2016 in Photos!



## Overread (Dec 30, 2016)

No matter if this last year was so chock full of photos that you can't see for the sea of files; or if it was a shorter year (photographically speaking) with only a handful. However many it was pick out some of your favourites from the year and lets see them up together! 

Lets celebrate what we did in 2016 and here's to a fantastic and even better 2017!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

Hmm.. ok, a few more recent favorites:























All in all been very happy with the year photographically.  Think I've progressed quite a bit since January, 2016.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been using the phone quite a bit - this is a mix.


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2016)

Hrmph. Five more that I couldn't attach to the previous message


----------



## jake337 (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my top 9 on instagram.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GkFKd7]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/GjB8rM]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/GLwcHf]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/HjWBZh]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/JoSJnh]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/Kj2E8T]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/MhTpHP]
	

 [url=https://flic.kr/p/PbC1Lf]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 30, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


>



I don't spend a lot of time in Nature/Wild Life so I miss a lot of your photos -- these two are going to make it so I never forget to click on that section again.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll play too...


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 30, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> I don't spend a lot of time in Nature/Wild Life so I miss a lot of your photos -- these two are going to make it so I never forget to click on that section again.


Why thank you.


----------



## cdryden (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 31, 2016)

Been a bit busy with other things this year but here are some of the snaps I managed to get:


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 31, 2016)

MSnowy said:


>


 Is that guy trying to grab a wild snowy owl?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 No he is releasing one. He works for Mass Audubon and is one of the countrys top researchers of Snowy Owls


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 31, 2016)

MSnowy said:


>


The two kids look really happy


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 31, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2016)

Can't figure out how to do the cool collages?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Can't figure out how to do the cool collages?


Create a new document in PS (in my case, 2000x2000) and then reduce the size of the images (in my case 300 on the long edge) and paste in


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2017)

2016 Flowers



[url=https://flic.kr/p/FuFc6G]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FR8Dc1]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/EYaVDi]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FP7Bom]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JhtsDX]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HDfp4k]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JNutLN]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LVWrUx]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/M4pQy4]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PCwxTJ]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PigmP9]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NX2GKC]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PhQ4dC]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QABnre]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> 2016 Flowers


Yep... just like that!   Nice set Sharon.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

I just want to thank Overread for this great thread. It gives us all the opportunity to admire and appreciate the diversity of talent and interests the members here give us through the year. I know 2017 will continue to keep me preoccupied with absorbing the artistry of you great people.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 1, 2017)

Here are some of my favorite people shots from 2016. A few are new to this forum. The second one is of my granddaughter, Molly. The first one is from a couple of days ago.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Parker219 (Jan 2, 2017)

Here are mine.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 2, 2017)

Spent a lot of time at drag strips this past summer.  Six of many shots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 2, 2017)

I posted my 2016 flowers in an earlier post - these are my favorites from the rest:


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 2, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


>


  When i get home dad i will need to do it with mine


----------



## tpuma (Jan 3, 2017)

There's some amazing photos in this thread! Nice work to everyone!
Here's a few of my favs from 2016...




Blue Heron by Tom Puma, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MqMsZb]
	

The Strike by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]




Squirrel by Tom Puma, on Flickr




Great Blue Heron by Tom Puma, on Flickr




Hypnotic by Tom Puma, on Flickr




Hawk by Tom Puma, on Flickr




Pearched Eagle by Tom Puma, on Flickr




ESB by Tom Puma, on Flickr




pink rose by Tom Puma, on Flickr


----------



## Achaicus (Jan 3, 2017)

I need to get out more.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2017)

tpuma said:


> There's some amazing photos in this thread! Nice work to everyone!
> Here's a few of my favs from 2016...


Really nice set!  Love the cat and the Empire State shots.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 4, 2017)

A couple of each from different themes that I liked...


----------



## mrpink (Jan 4, 2017)

Much harder than I thought it would be. Probably could have made 3-5 more of these....



 

so yeah, I had twin girls in 2016 (can you tell?).





p!nK


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2017)

mrpink said:


> Much harder than I thought it would be. Probably could have made 3-5 more of these....
> 
> View attachment 132703
> 
> ...



May I assume you are talking about the collages and not babies?


----------



## mrpink (Jan 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Much harder than I thought it would be. Probably could have made 3-5 more of these....
> ...



Collages.  Two at once and four total is plenty of small humans around my house.....

I have been told they are very pretty babies though....




p!nK


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2017)

@mrpink  - bravo!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 6, 2017)

I had more shoots this year than usual, so it was hard to narrow down only a few favorites. I was also experimenting with black and white toning, so you may notice some variations in the rendering of the black and white shots.

Madison










Alexis





Will





Harry





Nicolo










Seth





Patrick





Candace





Brandon





Hill





Nathan





Alex


----------



## tpuma (Jan 6, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I had more shoots this year than usual, so it was hard to narrow down only a few favorites. I was also experimenting with black and white toning, so you may notice some variations in the rendering of the black and white shots.



Very nice work.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 6, 2017)

tpuma said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I had more shoots this year than usual, so it was hard to narrow down only a few favorites. I was also experimenting with black and white toning, so you may notice some variations in the rendering of the black and white shots.
> ...


Thank you!


----------

